# Ein Käfig voller Helden...nur wo?



## NuTSkuL (25. Oktober 2011)

*Ein Käfig voller Helden...nur wo?*

nabend,
ich bin mitlerweile seit über einem jahr auf der suche nach ner kompletten box mit allen staffeln bzw von mir aus alle einzelnen...mit dem wunsch, dass diese möglichst günstig sein sollen. für 20€ bekommt man mitlerweile ja schon eine staffel, allerdings is mir dies fürn par folgen echt zu viel.
deshalb hab ich gehofft, dass einer von euch ne quelle kennt, wo man diese (evtl. auch gebraucht) zu nem guten preis bekommen kann.

ebay ist da leider nicht die große hilfe. da laufen manchmal deppen rum, die für gebrauchte mehr bezahlen, als für neue


----------



## Creep1972 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Käfig voller Helden...nur wo?*

Also minimal günstiger und gebraucht gibt es sowas bei Amazon. Jedoch würde ich sowas nur neu und eingeschweißt kaufen. Der Weltbild Verlag bietet Staffel 1-5 jeweils für 19.99€ an.


----------



## derP4computer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Käfig voller Helden...nur wo?*



> dass einer von euch ne quelle kennt, wo man diese (evtl. auch gebraucht) zu nem guten preis bekommen kann


Evtl. bei einer Filiale von World of Video zum ausleihen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ein Käfig voller Helden...nur wo?*

danke für die ratschläge. amazon muss ich mals chauen, ob da was anständiges dabei is, aber bei world of video kosten die ja sogar über 30€  aber warn versuch


----------

